# Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Biosphärenreservat Niedersächsische Elbtalaue:
Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte ​*
*Dass Angeln in Deutschland bürokratisch bis zum Exzess sein kann, weiss ja nun jeder, der hier angeln will. Mit Jahreskarte oder Verein zu Hause am Stammgewässer geht das ja noch. Spannend wirds im Angelurlaub oder als Gastangler, zudem dann, wenn das noch in Schutzgebieten sein soll - ein Angelgerätehändler erzählt*

Quelle:
https://www.svz.de/lokales/hagenower-kreisblatt/eine-karte-fuer-angler-id18662371.html

Der Angelgeräthändler Ulf Göldner erzählt im Artikel des Hagenower Kreisblattes, wie kompliziert es sein kann für auswärtige Angler, in den niedersächsischen Elbtalauen angeln zu wollen.

Da dort nicht nur Schutzgebiete sind und Angler es schwer haben, überhaupt Zugang zum Wasser zu finden, sondern auch noch verschiedene Bewirtschafter, die da Karten ausgeben. So brauche er bis zu eine Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe einer Angelerlaubnis für Gastangler, erzählt Göldner.



> _Und während einheimische Petrijünger vielleicht noch einen Überblick über die zahlreichen Bestimmungen haben, sind Gastangler und Touristen oftmals damit überfordert. Wo darf ich an die Elbe fahren? Wie viele Angeln darf ich benutzen und was darf ich überhaupt wann fangen. „Es geht viel Zeit bei uns drauf, den Anglern alles zu erklären“, meint dazu Ulf Göldner vom gleichnamigen Freizeitmarkt in Neuhaus._



Dass dazu die Bewirtschafter unterschiedliche Regeln haben, die noch immer wieder aktualisiert werden, komme dazu:


> _Drei verschiedene gibt es davon allein im Amt Neuhaus: eine Gemeinschaftskarte der Angelvereine „Gut Fang“ Stapel, „Seerose“ Sumte, „Elbstrand“ Darchau und „Sude-Krainke“ Preten, eine Karte des Neuhauser Angelsportvereins sowie der Angelerlaubnisschein des Zweckverbands der Fischerei Bleckede. _



Ans Wasser selber zu kommen, ist dabei noch ein Punkt, der da wohl mehr als schwierig ist. Denn auch auch wenn auf den Gastangelkarten die wichtigsten Verhaltensregeln aufgeführt sind, eine Beschreibung wie die Petrijünger überhaupt an die Elbe kommen, gibt es scheinbar nicht. Weiträumige Flächen an dem Fluss würden aber zum Gebietsteil C des Biosphärenreservats gehören, dort dürfen eigentlich nur die offiziellen Wege benutzt werden.



> _Für Angler gibt es Ausnahmen. Sie dürfen sich frei an der Elbe bewegen, auch außerhalb der Wege. Aber sie dürfen nicht mit dem Auto an die Elbe. Wir haben hier teilweise ein Kilometer breites Elbvorland. Da kommt man zu Fuß oft gar nicht ans Ufer.“ Deshalb planen die Angelvereine zusammen mit dem Biosphärenreservat und der Gemeinde, eine Informationskarte aufzulegen. Dort sollen unter anderem Stellplätze für die Autos der Angler und offizielle Wege dorthin und zu den Erholungsbebieten im Vorland eingezeichnet sein. _



Das aber alleine reicht ja nicht bei so viel unterschiedlichen Regeln auch der Kartenausgeber/Bewirtschafter. 

Daher wolle man, hilfreiche Informationen auf die Karte zu bringen. So beispielsweise welche Gastkarte für welchen Gewässerabschnitt gültig ist, wo Angler sie bekommen können und die Bestimmungen und Verhaltensregeln im Biosphärenreservat.

---------------------------------------------​Ich finde es klasse, wenn sich hier Vereine, Bewirtschafter und der Händler vor Ort Gedanken machen, wie man den Service für Angler verbessern kann. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, ich wäre da unterwegs und wollte mal ne Tageskarte holen und kriege erst nach ner Stunde Beratung die Erlaubnis, dazu einen Katalog mit all dem, was ich NICHT darf, wo ich nur vielleicht mal ne Stunde blinkern will, ich glaube, ich würd mir das überlegen.

Allerdings sieht das der Händler positiver, denn mit so einer Karte hätte man im Raum Bleckende bereits gute Erfahrung gemacht


> _ „Ich bin mir sicher, dass es einen Run auf die Karten geben wird“, so Göldner. „Für Bleckede gibt es so eine Karte („Angelfischerei im Raum Bleckede“) bereits seit 2015. Und man hat damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.“ _



Da bin ich echt gespannt, wie sich das entwickeln wird. 

Denn einen richtigen Angelurlaub würde ich persönlich eher da machen, wo leichter Zugang möglich ist, Infrastruktur stimmt und Fangerwartungen erfüllt werden können (als Beispiele Bodden, Müritz etc.)..

Und um mal zwischendurch zu angeln, wenn man da unterwegs ist, wäre mir angesichts der Verbots- und Bürokratieliste da schlicht zu viel Aufwand.

Ich gespannt, ob sich da die Hoffnungen des Gerätehändlers au eine Run auf die Karten erfüllen werden...


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## fusselfuzzy (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Auch wenn das viele bestimmt nervt mit den Unterschiedlichen Bestimmungen usw. ist es trotzdem ein toller Service von dem Händler und dass sich die ganzen Vereine, Pächter usw. darüber Gedanken machen ist doch in Ordnung. Mit wäre sowas sehr viel lieber wie "da hasch mach halt und guck wie du klar komsch"!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Vielleicht wäre es ja schon ein Anfang, wenn sich die ganzen Vereine/Bewirtschafter einfach mal auf gemeinsame Regeln einigen könnten.

Damit wenigstens die Kuh vom Eis wäre.

Witzig finde ich den Hinweis auf "Füttern per Drohne", was man da nicht wolle. 

Wer kriegt das überhaupt mit, wenn man da, wie beschrieben, teilweise Kilometer laufen muss?

Und wer schleppt da tatsächlich Drohnen mit?

Wenn man sich das anguckt, würde man schon mal gerne hinfahren, um da zu Angeln...

Bei der ganzen Bürokratie, da vergeht einem dann echt die Lust.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Auch wenn das viele bestimmt nervt mit den Unterschiedlichen Bestimmungen usw. *ist es trotzdem ein toller Service von dem Händler* und dass sich die ganzen Vereine, Pächter usw. darüber Gedanken machen ist doch in Ordnung.


*DAS IST SOGAR AUSGESPROCHEN SUPER!!!!!!!*

Absolut!! 

Nicht genug zu loben (was aber wieder zeigt, wer von was oder von einer (Ziel)Gruppe leben muss (Anglern), arbeitet einfach professioneller) ..

Grauslig ist, das sowas notwendig ist..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *DAS IST SOGAR AUSGESPROCHEN SUPER!!!!!!!*
> 
> Absolut!!
> 
> ...



Wenn das nicht so weit weg wäre dann wäre der MEIN HÄNDLER!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Stell Dir vor, was der alles reissen könnte, ohne den Bürokratiewust am Hals!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, was der alles reissen könnte, ohne den Bürokratiewust am Hals!!



Wenns mehr solche gäbe könnt ich mir das Angeln ausserhalb von Schweden also in Good Old Germany echt wieder vorstellen!


----------



## harzsalm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Es ist wirklich für Fremde, wie auch Anwohner schwierig die Elbufer zu erreichen.Wenn Kfz,dann Parken bitte  nur vor den Deichen.Ich habe kein Verständnis für SUV Fahrer die über den Deich einfach fahren und unseren Hochwasserschutz gefährden.Leider auch Angler von unseren Ort.

Der Prof.Prüter wartet nur auf solche vergehen, die durch die berittene Polizei im Sommer kontrolliert werden.

Ich lasse mein Kfz.im Carport stehen und mache mich immer mit den Rad zu den  schönen Elbufern aus.Und kann das Rad bis zu Buhne  am Fluss mitnehmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Als Einheimischer haste da sicher mehr Möglichkeiten...

Es muss da aber laut Händler ja diverse Möglichkeiten geben, ran zu kommen, das will er ja aufnehmen in der Karte, so hab ich das verstanden.. 

Nur auch überall wieder anders geregelt..

Kann/darf man da eigentlich mitm Boot raus???


----------



## harzsalm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Ein befreundeter Förster von mir, fährt mit seinem Motorboot zum Elbangeln.Aber nicht alle Strecken  dürfen vom Boot beangelt werden.Unser Elbfischer aus Gorleben hat eine elektrische Flügelreuse in der Elbe liegen und diese Strecke  darf natürlich nicht vom Boot beangelt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



harzsalm schrieb:


> elektrische Flügelreuse


jetzt muss ich erstmal googlen


----------



## harzsalm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Der Fischmeister  Köthke aus Gorleben gibt Gastkarten mit einer Sonderbeilage über Parkmöglichkeiten an die Elbe aus. Teilweise schlechte  Wegstrecken mit viel Schlamm.Mit meinem DB würde ich da nicht unbedingt lang fahren wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Flügelreuse gefunden -  elektrisch Fehlanzeige..

Wie viel unterschiedliche Bewirtschafter/Karten-Ausgaben gibts da denn?

Und jede Karte immer nur ein Stück weit?? 

Wie groß sind denn die Strecken?


----------



## harzsalm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Lieber Thomas diese Reuse ist ein Patent vom Fischmeister und wird ferngesteuert mit Elektromotoren.Also keine Stromstöße wie die Fischscheuchanlagen an den Wasserkraftwerken.

Gruß  Reimar


----------



## harzsalm (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Richtig die Karte ist immer nur für einen Ausgabebereich bestimmt.

Informant ist die Gesamtgemeinde. Herausgeber:Biosphärenreservatsverwaltung Niedersächsische Elbtalaue Am Markt 1  29456 Hitzacker
www.elbtalaue.niedersachsen.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

kein Wunder, wenn ich nix gefunden hab....

DANKE!


----------



## Afrob (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Raum Bleckede ist mein Hausgewässer, dort habe ich quasi das Angeln erlernt und fahre immer wieder gerne hin. Die Übersichtskarte ist gut, aber selbst für mich als ,,Local" der jeden Winkel dort kennt ist es schwer, die Übersicht zu behalten. Selbst ganz offensichtliche Wege und Parkplätze gelten teilweise als No-Go-Area (Gebietsteil C) und das Befahren kann richtig übel teuer werden (500€ habe ich mal gehört). Ich bin schon hin und wieder trotz bestem Wissen und Gewissen von Aufsehern zurecht gewiesen wurden, dass ich dann doch irgendwas nicht dürfte. Zum Glück immer freundlich und aufklärend und nie ,,Oberlehrerhaft" oder gar mit Strafen.
Ich denke aber mal, die Reiterstaffel macht da kurzen Prozess wenn man mal falsch parkt.
Irgendwann wird man dort gar nicht mehr angeln dürfen.
Trotzdem finde ich den aktuellen Zustand fast besser als früher. Als man noch mit dem Auto an die Elbe durfte, waren dort viele Partys und teilweise ganze Wohnwagenstädte von fahrendem Volk. Heute ist deutlich weniger los (=fast nichts).
Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mir viel mehr Hinweisschilder vor Ort wünschen.
Wenn diese klar aufzeigen welcher Weg/Parkplatz okay ist und welcher nicht, gäbe es weniger solche unnötigen Missverständnisse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



Afrob schrieb:


> R
> Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich mir viel mehr Hinweisschilder vor Ort wünschen.
> Wenn diese klar aufzeigen welcher Weg/Parkplatz okay ist und nicht, gäbe es weniger solche unnötigen Missverständnisse.


Das ist es wohl, was der Händler vor Ort versucht, hinzukriegen mit der Karte..

Wobei Schilder vor Ort auch nie verkehrt sind - aber die werden ja auch mal "entsorgt", hab ich gehört..


----------



## lute (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Ich habe in Bleckede auch so eine Karte bekommen und wir haben uns mit dieser sehr gut zurecht gefunden. Waren wir uns nicht sicher, haben wir den netten Händler vor Ort gefragt und der wußte meistens bescheid, nur selten waren wir und der Händler überfordert, ich glaube an der Zahl 1x. Diesen Spot haben wir dann einfach ausgelassen, schöne Alternativen gab es mehr als genug, wenn teilweise auch sehr schwer zu erreichen. Ich frage mich generell wie dort in dem Jungle jemand irgendwelche Regeln kontrollieren will, selbst mit Pferden dürfte ein durchkommen häufig unmöglich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*



> Ich frage mich generell wie dort in dem Jungle jemand irgendwelche Regeln kontrollieren will, selbst mit Pferden dürfte ein durchkommen häufig unmöglich sein.


Naja, wenn ich irgendwo als Gastangler bin, will ich zuerst mal - Kontrolle hin oder her - die Regeln einhalten..

Da find ich es schon klasse, wenn sich Leute wie der Händler so Mühe geben..

Klar - Eigeninteresse...

Und??

Er machts aber am Ende FÜR Angler und Angeln..

Passt...........


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Biosphärenreservat Elbtalaue NDS: Bis 1 Stunde Beratung vor Ausgabe Angelkarte*

Hallo in die Runde,

die Polizei kontroliert soweit ich weiß nur auf der Westseite der Elbe,
auf der Ostseite habe ich im Mai auf Höhe Tießau folgendes beobachtet Zitat:

heute waren wir vom DLRG aus mit der Feuerwehr auf der Elbe bei Tießau  am üben, ich als Angler habe mal nach Anglern Ausschau gehalten, auf ca.  1km Elbstrecke waren 21 Angler unterwegs nebst einen Auto auf einer  Buhne und einen Auto und Wohnmobil am Rand des Buhnenfeldes.
Das alles im Biosphärenreservat.

Etwas oberhalb habe ich rund 10 Reuse(n) gesehen gekennzeichnet durch Kunststoffkanister und die sind nicht von Berufsfischern.
Das sind Reuse(n)  die von Anwohnern gestellt werden die ein Küchenfischereirecht haben,  also nur für den eigenen Verbrauch aber bei so viel Fisch würde der  Fisch mir aus dem Hals raushängen...
Ist ja nicht für den Verkauf.

Also schaut es mit Kontrollen schlecht aus Leider.

Für die  Gewässerstrecken die wir an der Elbe befischen hat unser Gewässerwart  einen Wegeplan erstellt schon vor Jahren, nun mußte er ihn erneut einreichen da der alte verschwunden sei laut Biosphärenverwaltung.

An anderen Stellen der Elbe mag das ja anders sein und das sich ein Händler um sein Kunden kümmert sollte selbstverständlich sein.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (22. Juli 2022)

Ich habe mich heute auch mal mit der Thematik auseinandergesetzt, weil ich herausfinden wollte, beim wem ich eine Karte kaufen muss.
Das ist leider nach wie vor eine Vollkatastrophe dort... bin kein bisschen schlauer geworden heute.
Teilweise haben Abschnitte über die Jahre den Besitzer gewechselt aber bei beiden steht noch auf der Seite er würde denen gehören... uff


----------

